# Welcome to Gecko Mansion :)



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

i think my gecko obsession is becoming slightly concerning :lol:


----------



## JordyC (Jun 27, 2010)

HAHAHA if only my parents would let my obsession run wild! look great by the way


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

i have decided yesterday i need more geckos LOL


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 27, 2010)

Your parents would be proud of you Chris. You are using your powers for good instead of evil.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

i am more than capable of doing evil 

scott did you breed any levis this year or just pilbs?


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 27, 2010)

Just pilbs.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

you should put up pics of your setup now too


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 27, 2010)

In two minds whether to breed this year as i have levis, pilbs, occys and WA marmorata ready to go this year. The occys are from sdaji and look sensational.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

i think your levis will be interesting . I have given up entirely with occidentalis .

did you purchase yours in sdajis great occi sale?


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes. I will shoot a couple of pics to your phone if thats ok. Are the levis your line or James'? I sent him a pic last night of the male, the purple highlights on him look fantastics.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

my line from wayyyyy back LOL but james bred them so there his line now , send away mate


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 27, 2010)

nice gecko room mate


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 27, 2010)

Gday guys, I have a couple of levis lines going.. I had some interesting results last season so next season should produce some stunners!
Picked up more breeding stock this season and am excited of what the outcome will be. Looks like we are buying a house soon, just so we can expand our collection. Ran out of room here!


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

i cant wait for your outcomes this year james ..............another gecko keepers success's mean new stuff for yourself LOL


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 27, 2010)

Arthurs pilbs are gonna be special! I'm told you and I have first dibs on offspring. The males are turning out to be the brightest yellow I have ever seen and the females are colouring up very nicely. The large female he picked up off you has gone through a dramatic change to yellow this week too! Good times...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 27, 2010)

Where do you find the time to clean them all??!!


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 27, 2010)

We make the time when it's something we love. Cleaning is just another opportunity to admire the collection.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

James_Scott said:


> Arthurs pilbs are gonna be special! I'm told you and I have first dibs on offspring. The males are turning out to be the brightest yellow I have ever seen and the females are colouring up very nicely. The large female he picked up off you has gone through a dramatic change to yellow this week too! Good times...


 

thought she would turn into a nice animal mate , hows arthurs asper going?


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> Where do you find the time to clean them all??!!


 zoomed pooper scooper and a 40 litre spray backpack contraption help me a bunch

but it helps if you love the animals your working with


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 27, 2010)

So there will be plenty of people breeding knob tails this season?


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> So there will be plenty of people breeding knob tails this season?


 
if by plenty you mean two ...... YEAH !!


----------



## bensen (Jun 27, 2010)

nice set up, is it commercially available? i use slitherin racks, the v35s you get 22 tubs to < square metre. what material is the shelving, looks very neat.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

sent you a PM bensen


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 27, 2010)

i think you need more geckos.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

i got 50 odd some would say that is enough , but im always happy to be offered more 

one catch though ...............they have to be special to live in gecko mansion


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 27, 2010)

You must love geckos! , LOL

I am not a fan of tubs but they look like they would be awesome for hatchy jungles with a few branches etc...


----------



## KatshirT (Jun 27, 2010)

kupper said:


> if by plenty you mean two ...... YEAH !!


 
With statements like these it would be perceived that the likes of John McGrath and Ryan Ernesti non meaningful and have dropped out of the hobby...

every second person has picked up some real cheap end of season bargains when it comes to knobbies and we all know how quick the turn around can be from a hatchy to proven breeder is with these guys...


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

KatshirT said:


> With statements like these it would be perceived that the likes of John McGrath and Ryan Ernesti non meaningful and have dropped out of the hobby...
> 
> every second person has picked up some real cheap end of season bargains when it comes to knobbies and we all know how quick the turn around can be from a hatchy to proven breeder is with these guys...


 
funny that just chatting to MR ernesti on msn now ........... our little group of vic keepers (friends) two of us will be breeding so maybe keep your statements to a minimum until you work out in what context our conversations are being held in


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> You must love geckos! , LOL
> 
> I am not a fan of tubs but they look like they would be awesome for hatchy jungles with a few branches etc...


 we have had this conversation before bluey ........... but yes your jungles or your whole reptile collection would look good in these racks 

instead you continue to buy exo terras LOL


----------



## KatshirT (Jun 27, 2010)

Well could I start a whole other thread on people opinions of some people...

Just stating a fact, you two are not the only breeders and if you would like to have comments like mine not issued then perhaps put your clearly knowledgeable self nad have conversation in less public forums...


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

KatshirT said:


> Well could I start a whole other thread on people opinions of some people...
> 
> Just stating a fact, you two are not the only breeders and if you would like to have comments like mine not issued then perhaps put your clearly knowledgeable self nad have conversation in less public forums...


 

what is your agenda?


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 27, 2010)

kupper said:


> we have had this conversation before bluey ........... but yes your jungles or your whole reptile collection would look good in these racks
> 
> instead you continue to buy exo terras LOL



hahah I'm getting custom exo terra look a likes made now 

Heaps bigger 

Somehow I don't think the spencers or scrubbys would be happy in tubs!


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> hahah I'm getting custom exo terra look a likes made now
> 
> Heaps bigger
> 
> Somehow I don't think the spencers or scrubbys would be happy in tubs!



why not ? 

you would have more space for ........ you guessed it more snakes LOL


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 27, 2010)

kupper said:


> why not ?
> 
> you would have more space for ........ you guessed it more snakes LOL



hahah NO! no time left!!!


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

get rid of the twenty odd beardies and you wont have a problem then you can get a rack with the money you make selling the crap machines


----------



## levis04 (Jun 27, 2010)

I can assure you I am still in the hobby and still breeding a fair few gex, as for John i dont know. Nothing was meant by his statemeant. He was just implying he and his mate will be breeding.


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 27, 2010)

KatshirT, 

You have obviously misinterpretted the thread. Freeloader saw that two of us were breeding this year and asked if there were plenty of people breeding knobbies this year then, Kuppa was just stating that the two of us on this thread were breeding thats all. It was a tongue in cheek comment, so don't take it so seriously. We are all well known to each other well enough to pull each others leg. Like you said its a public forum and some people will take it out of context. Don't let it worry you, there are bigger things in the world to worry about.


----------



## KatshirT (Jun 27, 2010)

kupper said:


> what is your agenda?



No agenda...

Been away for a while and came back to a few threads that sparked my interest


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 27, 2010)

kupper said:


> get rid of the twenty odd beardies and you wont have a problem then you can get a rack with the money you make selling the crap machines



LOL I plan on planting little back packs on them with bombs and making them do my bidding... it's only a matter of time until I get them trained.:shock: Geckos are too weak to carry such things!

DRAGONS ROCK...... not.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

these days explosives can be as big as a pin head , last time i looked geckos could carry such devices


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 27, 2010)

kupper said:


> these days explosives can be as big as a pin head , last time i looked geckos could carry such devices




Don't destroy the dream!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 27, 2010)

Definately not using the talents for good.


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Definately not using the talents for good.



plenty of good still left in the tank .... but sometimes the attitudes of some of the members of this site are cause for concern

anyways gecko mansion is about to be extended again just got myself another 8 to add to the collection


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 28, 2010)

i wish i had some of your geckos kuper congrats


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the racks , how much did they cost and where did you get them from?
if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 28, 2010)

looks like you well and truly have a gecko addiction, very nice Chris. I guess the only disadvantage with the tubs is that you cant keep aboreal geckos in them.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 28, 2010)

What substrate are you using in your tubs? Are you only keeping nephrurus in them?


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 28, 2010)

great set up where did you get the racks and what size tubs are you using cheers


----------



## Chadleystar (Jun 28, 2010)

Did you get that Rack system made up or did you make it your self?


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2010)

racks came from aussieracks guys 

sarah you can keep arboreal geckos in them just got to be careful when you open the tubs 

sockpuppet im using sand and my interest atm is only in NEPHS as you can see EXO terras are accross the top for other species but they will happily live in tubs if need be


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 28, 2010)

Just added some new blood to the pilbs as well. Got some from sherman. Nice animals.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 28, 2010)

KatshirT said:


> Well could I start a whole other thread on people opinions of some people...
> 
> Just stating a fact, you two are not the only breeders and if you would like to have comments like mine not issued then perhaps put your clearly knowledgeable self nad have conversation in less public forums...


 
Shut up.



And on the REAL thread:
How the HELL do you find the time? Honestly! Good stuff, keep it up


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks vince 

i think the obsession is only going to get bigger


----------



## jakethomas (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi kupper what type of rack is that you use for your geckos.


----------



## kupper (Jul 2, 2010)

rack is from aussieracks google it


----------



## jakethomas (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks that helps alot.


----------



## kupper (Jul 2, 2010)

cant put the site link up on aps mate its part of the rules around here no need to be sarcastic


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking real good there Kupper, now get up some more pics of the critters hidden inside!


Oh yeah and what brand is the rack system? :lol:


----------



## kupper (Jul 2, 2010)

will get some more photos when i buy a new camera and then when i learn how to use it


----------

